# Life on the Cutting Edge - ArchLinux



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Guys! This is my first blog post in 2 months, and I decided to write a half decent review about archlinux. Please read it and comment on it.



			
				The Smaller Bang said:
			
		

> After a few months of using it, I finally feel I am confident enough to write a piece about one of the best, and I MEAN best, linux distros ever, archlinux. This distro is rather unique, and several things in it make it the ideal distro for the intermediate level linux user. The following is in no way a review or tutorial about arch, THAT part would need another post. Currently, I am focusing on its importance as a distro for the intermediate linux user.



Read the whole thing here:
*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/10/10/life-on-the-cutting-edge-archlinux/

And yeah, please digg it if you like it


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

lol
you got quite many spelling mistakes there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> lol
> you got quite many spelling mistakes there


i know. me sucks at spelling.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 12, 2008)

Will be trying Arch Linux 64-bit. Am downloading the iso right now.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 12, 2008)

Go Arch go!!


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Will be trying Arch Linux 64-bit. Am downloading the iso right now.



if you have any probs(just in case, although its highly unlikely  )
you can always do pacman -S irssi and join our irc channel on vc/2(tty2)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> i know. me sucks at spelling.



lame excuse.download dictionaries for whatever browser you are using.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2008)

@Gautham : Not to spoil your party , but I dont understand why this thread is required to announce you latest blog entry.If you really wanted to share this article then you could have posted the full article. You had already posted this in the Bloggers Thread two days ago. As I see from here.. you are just advertising your site. 

Sorry Reported.

EDIT: BTW It is a nice article.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 12, 2008)

areey chill yaar. why are you policing the digit forum. just leave it 
why even care 
be happy !


----------



## RCuber (Oct 12, 2008)

^^ Yes I better leave the forum as well.


----------



## slugger (Oct 12, 2008)

Charan said:


> but I dont understand why this thread is required to announce you latest blog entry.If you really wanted to share this article then you could have posted the full article.......
> EDIT: BTW It is a nice article.


+1



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> areey chill yaar. why are you policing the digit forum. just leave it
> why even care
> be happy !


-1



Charan said:


> ^^ Yes I better leave the forum as well.


*-∞* 

thread must be merged into bloggers corner


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 13, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ Yes I better leave the forum as well.



i meant leave policing it  haha lol !!
let him share his blog. tomorrow you share yours 

as if he is doing some big time crime by linking up


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 13, 2008)

@charan: actually, the post is 2 days old. I only posted it here because some people thought it was above average quality, when the post suddenly appeared in linuxtoday.com, some denmark lug site, and several others, and finally in archlinux forums, without me doing ANYTHING. I ended up as #50 in top wordpress blogs of the day, and then, I thought I can post it here to get more guys into archlinux, thats all. I care not for traffic.

@devil: I installed aspell in arch. Even then, firefox spell checker not working. Any idea why ?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ If the article is good and informative. There are no problems. 
But please post the full one here dude. Why not do it right away?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Gautham on this one.. I myself came to his blog via a link on the archlinux forum. When i read it, i didn't even notice it was Gautham's blog lol! Then when he linked it here, i realized it was his blog  I think its ok for him to post an excerpt with a link back to his blog, as the article is original.

Gautham: Good article, keep it up


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Kar diya na barbad?  Ab to woh kisi ki bhi nahi manega; mod ki bhi nahi.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> if you have any probs(just in case, although its highly unlikely  )
> you can always do pacman -S irssi and join our irc channel on vc/2(tty2)



Thanks, will be trying the 32 bit version in virtualbox first


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah, he has written the article with soo much love for FOSS and Tux and etc etc 
what's so bad about sharing it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 14, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Thanks, will be trying the 32 bit version in virtualbox first


Why don't you directly try the 64bit version ? However, you need to use a workaround for flash to work, and you need to use openjdk instead of standard java.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @devil: I installed aspell in arch. Even then, firefox spell checker not working. Any idea why ?




install _aspell-en_


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> install _aspell-en_


still not w0000rrrrrkkkiiiinnnnggg. If it worked, the 3rd word would have been underlined in red in firefox...


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> still not w0000rrrrrkkkiiiinnnnggg. If it worked, the 3rd word would have been underlined in red in firefox...


Hmm, weird. 
by installing aspell & aspell-en packages you should have system wide spell check. Also for firefox you can load English Dict. 

Try Restarting the Application?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Hmm, weird.
> by installing aspell & aspell-en packages you should have system wide spell check. Also for firefox you can load English Dict.
> 
> Try Restarting the Application?



Hell yeah I restarted. Isn't it obvious ? I can't run firefox when pacman runs. My system is not fast enough for that 

Anyway, I am going to give English Dict a shot. Let me see if it works.


----------

